# Solved: BSOD page fault in nonpaged area



## jam_master (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello, I am recieving this BSOD at seemingly random times, I havn't figured out the steps to reproduce the problem but it is occuring anywhere between 1 min or 10 hours of active PC usage (for the past week or so). It even happens when I am afk.
The crash does not seem to happen in safe mode (although I have not ran in safe mode for longer than a couple hours).

I have taken the following steps already to try and find the problem:
Reseated RAM, graphics card and wireless card.
Ran memtest86+ with no errors.
Ran "dskchk /f /r" on the windows drive with no errors.
Used "verifier" which crashed on dtsoftbus01.sys, so I uninstalled Daemon tools. Then I recieved another BSOD at a random time during normal use due to a "driver attempting to corrupt the system" with stop code 0x000000C4. I do not recieve this BSOD with verifier disabled.
Scanned with Malwarebytes which returned nothing.

EDIT: BSOD still occurs with page file size set to zero.

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8167 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1280 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953766 MB, Free - 160565 MB; E: Total - 953863 MB, Free - 367958 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P8Z68-V GEN3
Antivirus: None

I would upload the minidump file but I cannot attach it to this post and am not sure what alternative this community prefers.

Are there any other steps I can take to try and find the problem before going down the fresh install route?

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

take a look and see if any minidumps have been created

you will find them here They are located in *C:\WINDOWS\Minidump*

Copy the last 3 to another location put them in a folder and compress the folder zip or Rar and* Go Advanced *in your post then *Manage Attachments* and post them

*Note* Do not try to compress them until you have copied them to somewhere else.


----------



## jam_master (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay, I have uploaded them now. I've managed to interpret these minidumps and saw that cnnctfy2.sys (Connectify) was giving the blue screen when verifier was enabled, while "ntoskrnl.exe" is supposedly the main criminal in my persisting problem.

I have uninstalled Connectify.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe but that is a generic error. 

As you say it works ok in safemode then a running program in normal mode could be causing it.

I would start with Connectify


----------



## jam_master (Jun 23, 2012)

Have been running for ~8hrs with no issues after uninstalling Connectify.
Seems to have fixed the problem.
So anyone else that encounters this problem, use verifier to cause a crash due to a driver fault then a program such as 'WhoCrashed' or 'BlueScreenView' to find the cause from the minidump if it was not specified on the blue screen.

Thanks for your help Megabite.


----------

